

Eddy - Super-light PHP 5.3 Web App Framework - simonhamp
http://github.com/flipstorm/eddy

======
ryeguy
First, why is this framework using __autoload? spl_register_autoloader should
be used here. Otherwise, other frameworks (like doctrine, zend, etc) can't
register their autoloaders.

Second, why require 5.3 and not use namespaces? Should be e.g. Eddy\Controller
instead of EddyController.

Third, why so many global functions? Pretty much all of these would be better
suited as static functions on a class.

Lastly, why use mysqli? Now whoever uses this has to use mysql. It easily
could have been made to use PDO, and should have. There is no reason to use
mysqli.

Sorry for the criticism, but there are so many of these out there that new
ones pretty much have to be flawless to even matter. This framework just seems
to be made by someone who doesn't pay any attention to how other major
frameworks and the rest of the community are doing things.

~~~
st0p
Even though I agree with point 1, 2 and 4, I'm not with you on point 3. Why
take OO to an extreme when there is no technical nor functional reason to do
so? The best example is Math.Sin(x) vs. Sin(x)... There is no valid reason
(IMHO) to go for the Math.Sin() approach in PHP. It doesn't add anything,
except more keystrokes.

Of course if your language is entirely OO (like C# or Java), you can't avoid
constructs like Math.Sin(). Even though I prefer C# and Java above PHP, it has
always annoyed me that I needed to prefix those kind of functions with a class
name. I understand that it is a trade off in language design and forcing you
to think in objects is mostly a good thing (if you leave functional
programming out of the equation). However, if your language supports functions
outside of objects, why not use them?

[disclaimer]I didn't look at the actual code, so I'm not sure if there are
functions that indeed should have been (static) members of a
class.[/disclaimer]

------
Zeebo
Oh, god, not ANOTHER one.

------
petervandijck
I'm trying <http://fuelphp.com/> these days, also new, from ex-codeigniter,
ex-kohana dudes. In other words, they've learnt some lessons from the other
ones. Not bad so far.

~~~
keso
I don't like how they use static methods for almost everything.

~~~
smoody
What's the downside with static methods? It makes sense to me that they use
them for factories and now that the can be effectively overridden in PHP5.3,
I'm not sure why it's a bad thing... perhaps just a personal preference?

------
simonhamp
It's early days folks, so I'm just getting it out there. Appreciate all the
comments and feedback... of course if anyone wants to help develop, please
feel free to fork on GitHub... it is an open source community after all right?

------
ehutch79
one thing to say:

docs or it didn't happen.

------
hybrid11
has anyone tried using it, and benchmarked it ... curious to know how it
compares to other PHP frameworks.

------
FR6
There is no documentation? No examples?

~~~
simonhamp
Documentation and examples are steadily building up on GitHub's Wiki system, I
may move it from there at some point, but it works for now

